# Art Lounge Participation Rewards



## Bontakun (Mar 7, 2018)

*Art Lounge
Participation Rewards*​
Participating in Art Lounge activities earns you the  that contest winners receive. This thread is for information and recording prize points that posters procure through participation periodically.

You can get points by participation in the following ways:

*Event entries*
Submitting an on-theme piece in relation to Theme of the Week at least twice a month earns you a participation point.

*Voting*
If you vote in every contest during a quarter (ending March, June, September, December) on both first and second choice polls, you will be given 1 participation point.

*Commenting*
Each month, provide substantial critique and comments when feedback is requested for shared artwork outside of contests and you will be given participation points.
*
Community Service*
Taking care of set shops, posting in the giveaways or in the daily sketch thread will give you points too. These are counted every month.


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 16, 2018)

February Participation Points

JayJay 2
Priscilla 5
Trinity 3
White Wolf 1
Sayaka 2
Loni 1
Claudio Swiss 3
Jouninja 4
Every single day 2
Brian 1
Xel'lotath 2


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2018)

March Participation Rewards

JayJay 2
Steph 2
Araragi 1
White Wolf 3
Loni 4
Avant 5
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 5
Remchu 3
Xelly 2
Robo 1


----------



## Bontakun (Jun 12, 2018)

April 2018 participation points:

Shops and Requests
Aphrodite 1

Giveaways
Aphrodite 1

Daily sketch
Loni 4
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 4
Xel 1
Robo 5
Pradyumnar 2


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2018)

*May 2018 participation points:*

Shops and Requests:
Aphrodite 1
mob 3
Imagine 1


Giveaways:
Aphrodite 0.3
White Wolf 2.4

Daily sketch:
Loni 2
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 1.5
Remchu 2
Xel 3.5
Robo 2.5
Bontakun 1.5
ESD 5
Throw Rasen Shuriken 0.5
Babby 1
Tapion 1

Total:
Aphrodite 1.3
mob 3
Imagine 1
White Wolf 2.4
Loni 2
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 1.5
Remchu 2
Xel 3.5
Robo 2.5
Bontakun 1.5
ESD 5
Throw Rasen Shuriken 0.5
Babby 1
Tapion 1


------------------------------------------------------------

*June 2018 participation points:*

Shops and Requests:
Dean Winchester 2

Giveaways:
White Wolf 1.6

Daily sketch:
Loni 4
Claudio Swiss 5
Remchu 1.5
Robo 3
Cthei 1
Gina 3
ESD 1
Throw Rasen Shuriken 0.5
Trinity 0.5
Underworld Broker 0.5

Total:
Dean Winchester 2
White Wolf 1.6
Loni 4
Claudio Swiss 5
Remchu 1.5
Robo 3
Cthei 1
Gina 3
ESD 1
Throw Rasen Shuriken 0.5
Trinity 0.5
Underworld Broker 0.5

------------------------------------------------------------

*July 2018 participation points*:

Shops and Requests:
Dean Winchester 2.5
Gina 1
Priscilla 0.5


Giveaways:
Aphrodite 0.2
Gina 2.3
Dean Winchester 0.7

Daily sketch:
Loni 3.5
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 0.5
Xel 4.5
Robo 2.5
Kanga 1
ESD 3.5
Gina 1
Babby 0.5
Kanga 5
Loli 5
Arcuya 0.5
Underworld Broker 1
Bubs 0.5
Kharixi 0.5
Fusion 0.5
Bontakun 0.5
Arcuya 0.5
Mshadows 0.5

Theme of the Week (2 point per month if at least 2)
UB 2
Loli 2
Xel 2

Total:
Dean Winchester 3.2
Gina 3.3
Priscilla 0.5
Aphrodite 0.2
Loni 3.5
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 0.5
Xel 6.5
Robo 2.5
Kanga 1
ESD 3.5
Gina 1
Babby 0.5
Kanga 5
Loli 7
Arcuya 0.5
Underworld Broker 1
Bubs 0.5
Kharixi 0.5
Fusion 0.5
Bontakun 0.5
Arcuya 0.5
Mshadows 0.5
UB 2



------------------------------------------------------------

May - July 2018 participation points, total:

Aphrodite 1.5
mob 3
Imagine 1
White Wolf 4.0
Loni 9.5
Claudio Swiss 15
Jouninja 2
Remchu 3.5
Xel 10
Robo 8
Bontakun 2
ESD 9.5
Throw Rasen Shuriken 1
Babby 1.5
Tapion 1
Dean Winchester 5.2
Cthei 1
Gina 7.3
Trinity 0.5
Underworld Broker 3.5
Priscilla 0.5
Kanga 6
Loli 7
Arcuya 1
Bubs 0.5
Kharixi 0.5
Fusion 0.5
Mshadows 0.5


*May - July 2018 participation points, total, rounded:*

@Aphrodite 1
@mob 3
@Imagine 1
@White Wolf 4
@Loni 9
@Claudio Swiss 15
@Jouninja 2
@RemChu 3
@Xel 10
@Robo 8
Bontakun 2
ESD 9
Throw Rasen Shuriken 1
Babby 1
Tapion 1
Dean Winchester 5
Cthei 1
Gina 7
Underworld Broker 3
Kanga 6
Loli 7
Arcuya 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> *May 2018 participation points:*
> 
> Shops and Requests:
> Aphrodite 1
> ...


*
(continued tagging):*

@Bontakun 2
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!  9
@Throw Rasen Shuriken 1
@Babby 1
@Tapion 1
@DeaN Winchester 5
@Cthei 1
@Senjougahara Hitagi  7
@Underworld Broker 3
@Kanga 6


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> *May 2018 participation points:*
> 
> Shops and Requests:
> Aphrodite 1
> ...



Continued tagging:
@Yin  7
@Arcuya 1
@cthei13 1


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> *May 2018 participation points:*
> 
> Shops and Requests:
> Aphrodite 1
> ...



Continued tagging:

@Rohan 5


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 4, 2018)

*Announcement: inactive Art Lounge points to be purged*

The Art Lounge points list has a lot of points from inactive users, making it unwieldy. Therefore, anyone on the list with less than four points will have their points purged a month from now (September 5, 2018), and anyone on the list with less than 8 points will have their points purged three months from now (November 5, 2018).

This does not affect anyone who's gained Art Lounge points since May 2018.

If you're one of those people whose points are going to be affected, you can request their transfer to another user. Or simply start participating to turn yourself active again. If you're not going to be affected, you can't ask for other people's points.

Thank you for your cooperation!


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 2, 2018)

August 2018 participation points:

Shops and Requests:

@Rohan 2
@Priscilla 4


Giveaways:
@Shiroyasha 1
@Nataly 2


Daily sketch:
@Loni 4
@Claudio Swiss 5
@Jouninja  1
@Remchu (Queef Master -_-) 4
@Xel 5
@Robo 3
Yin (Loli) 5
Underworld Broker 2
Majin Lu 1
Arcuya 2
Sayaka 4


Theme of the Week (2 points per month if at least 2)
Yin (Loli) 2
Xel 2
RemChu 2


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 2, 2018)

August 2018 participation points (tagging continued):

Shops and Requests:

Rohan 2
Priscilla 4


Giveaways:
Shiroyasha 1
Nataly 2


Daily sketch:
Loni 4
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 1
Remchu (@Queef Master -_-) 4
Xel 5
Robo 3
@Yin (Loli) 5
@Underworld Broker 2
@Majin Lu 1
@Arcuya 2
@Sayaka 4


Theme of the Week (2 points per month if at least 2)
Yin (Loli) 2
@Xel 2
RemChu 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 4, 2018)

September and October participation rewards:

Shops and Requests:
Aphrodite 1
mob 1
Rohan 1
Nataly 5

Giveaways:
Aphrodite 1.5
Nataly 1
Hitomi 1

Daily sketch:
Loni 10
Claudio Swiss 10
Jouninja 3
Remchu 1
Xel 5
Robo 2
ESD 3
Gina 1
Babby 1
Yin 5
Underworld Broker 2
Bontakun 1
Arcuya 3
Rikihiray 2
Gogeta 1
Fusion 1
Kharixi (001) 1
Mshadows 2

Theme of the Week:
UB 2
Yin 4
Xel 2





*Spoiler*: __ 



Consolidated part 1:

@Aphrodite 2.5
@mob 1
@Rohan 1
@Nataly 6
@Hitomi 1
@Loni 10
@Claudio Swiss 10
@Jouninja 3
@RemChu 1
@Xel 7
Robo 2
ESD 3
Gina 1
Babby 1
Yin 9
Underworld Broker 4
Bontakun 1
Arcuya 3
Rikihiray 2
Gogeta 1
Fusion 1
Kharixi (001) 1
Mshadows 2


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 4, 2018)

Consolidated part 2 (more tags):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aphrodite 2.5
mob 1
Rohan 1
Nataly 6
Hitomi 1
Loni 10
Claudio Swiss 10
Jouninja 3
RemChu 1
Xel 7
@Robo 2
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!  3
@Senjougahara Hitagi  1
@Babby 1
@Yin 9
@Underworld Broker 4
@Bontakun 1
@Arcuya 3
@Rikihiray 2
@Gogeta 1
Fusion 1
Kharixi (001) 1
Mshadows 2


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 4, 2018)

Consolidated part 3 (more tags):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aphrodite 2.5
mob 1
Rohan 1
Nataly 6
Hitomi 1
Loni 10
Claudio Swiss 10
Jouninja 3
RemChu 1
Xel 7
Robo 2
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 3
Senjougahara Hitagi 1
Babby 1
Yin 9
Underworld Broker 4
Bontakun 1
Arcuya 3
@Rihikiray 2
Gogeta 1
@Fusion 1
@Kharixi (001) 1
@MShadows 2


----------



## Bontakun (Nov 4, 2018)

I updated everyone's points. Useful to have since there are  being sold.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2019)

November and December 2018 participation points:

*Shops and Requests:*
@Nataly 8
@Hitomi 1
@White Wolf 2
@Katou 2

*
Giveaways:*
@Aphrodite 1
Nataly 2
@Krory 1
White Wolf 3
@Gin the Nighty 2


*Daily sketch:*
@Loni 4
@Claudio Swiss 8
@Jouninja 8
Remchu 2
Xel 2
Robo 2
ESD 10
Gina 3
Babby 2
Underworld Broker 7
Arcuya 2

*Theme of the Week:*
Broki 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 19, 2019)

Re-post with more tags

*Spoiler*: __ 



November and December 2018 participation points:

*Shops and Requests:*
Nataly 8
Hitomi 1
White Wolf 2
Katou 2
*
Giveaways:*
Aphrodite 1
Nataly 2
Krory 1
White Wolf 3
Gina 2

*Daily sketch:*
Loni 4
Claudio Swiss 8
Jouninja 8
@RemChu 2
@Lillianne von Phoenix  2
@Robo 2
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!  10
Gina 3
@Babby 2
@Underworld Broker 7
@Arcuya 2


*Theme of the Week:*
Broki 2


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 9, 2019)

*January and February 2019 participation points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
Nataly 8 -- Nataly Soloes! 
Rohan 1

*Giveaways:*

Four people made giveaways, but not enough for a point.

*Daily sketch:*
@Loni 7
@Claudio Swiss 10
@Jouninja 10 (actually made a whopping 20 points worth of sketches in two months!)
@RemChu 2
@Suzutsuki (Xel) 7
@Robo 3
@Every 9
@Gina 2
@Underworld Broker 5
@Bontakun 1
Mshadows 1
Brian 2
Tendou Izumi 1

*Theme of the Week:*
Suzutsuki 4
ESD 2


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 9, 2019)

*January and February 2019 participation points (repost with more tags:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Shops and Requests:*
@Nataly 8 -- Nataly Soloes! 
@Rohan 1
*
Giveaways:*

Four people made giveaways, but not enough for a point.

*Daily sketch:*
Loni 7
Claudio Swiss 10
Jouninja 10 (actually made a whopping 20 points worth of sketches in two months!)
Remchu 2
Suzutsuki (Xel) 7
Robo 3
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!  9
@Gin 2
Underworld Broker 5
Bontakun 1
@MShadows 1
@Brian 2
@Tendou Izumi 1

*Theme of the Week:*
Suzutsuki 4
ESD 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*March 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Nataly 15
@T.D.A. 1
@Velvet 6

*Giveaways:*
@Joo 1
Nataly 3
Velvet 1

*Daily Sketch:*
@Arcuya 1
@Brian 2
@Claudio Swiss 5
@Clutch 3
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 5
@Jouninja 5
Loni 2
MShiina 1
RemChu 2
Robo 2
Sufex 5
Suzutsuki 5
T.D.A. 1
Throw Rasen Shuriken 2
Underworld Broker 5
Velvet 4

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*March 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: _Tag Fest_ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Nataly 15
T.D.A. 1
Velvet 6

*Giveaways:*
Joo 1
Nataly 3
Velvet 1

*Daily Sketch:*
Arcuya 1
Brian 2
Claudio Swiss 5
Clutch 3
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 5
Jouninja 5
@Loni 2
@MShiina 1
@RemChu 2
@Robo 2
@Sufex 5
@Suzutsuki 5
T.D.A. 1
@Throw Rasen Shuriken 2
@Underworld Broker 5
Velvet 4

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*April 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Bontakun 1
@Joo 3
@Nataly 13
@Velvet 37

*Giveaways:*
Joo 5
Nataly 1
Velvet 10

*Daily Sketch:*
@Babby 1
@Claudio Swiss 5
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 1
@Jouninja 5
@Loni 5
@Robo 5
Suzutsuki 4
Throw Rasen Shuriken 1
Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 2
Loni 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*April 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: _Tag Fest_ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Bontakun 1
Joo 3
Nataly 13
Velvet 37

*Giveaways:*
Joo 5
Nataly 1
Velvet 10

*Daily Sketch:*
Babby 1
Claudio Swiss 5
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 1
Jouninja 5
Loni 5
Robo 5
@Suzutsuki 4
@Throw Rasen Shuriken 1
@Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 2
Loni 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*May 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Joo 1

*Giveaways:*
Joo 2
@Nataly 1
@Velvet 2

*Daily Sketch:*
@Claudio Swiss 5
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 3
@Jouninja 1
@Loni 4
@MShadows 1
@RemChu 2
@Robo 4
Suzutsuki 5
Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Underworld Broker 4

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*May 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: _Tag Fest_ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Joo 1

*Giveaways:*
Joo 2
Nataly 1
Velvet 2

*Daily Sketch:*
Claudio Swiss 5
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 3
Jouninja 1
Loni 4
MShadows 1
RemChu 2
Robo 4
@Suzutsuki 5
@Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Underworld Broker 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*June 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Joo 2
@Nataly 6
@Velvet 9
@Vengeance 2

*Giveaways:*
Joo 2

*Daily Sketch:*
@Arcuya 2
@Broccoli Bacon Salad 1
@Claudio Swiss 5
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 2
@Jouninja 3
@Loni 5
Robo 1
Suzutsuki 1
T.D.A. 1
tangerine07 1
Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*June 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: _Tag Fest_ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Joo 2
Nataly 6
Velvet 9
Vengeance 2

*Giveaways:*
Joo 2

*Daily Sketch:*
Arcuya 2
Broccoli Bacon Salad 1
Claudio Swiss 5
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 2
Jouninja 3
Loni 5
@Robo 1
@Suzutsuki 1
@T.D.A. 1
@tangerine07 1
@Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 13, 2019)

*July 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Joo 3
@Sufex 2

*Giveaways:*

*Daily Sketch:*
@Claudio Swiss 4
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 2
@Jouninja 4
@Loni 4
@RemChu 3
@Suzutsuki 4
@Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2019)

*August 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Billie 4
@Nataly 10
@Velvet 5

*Giveaways:*
Billie 9

*Daily Sketch:*
@Claudio Swiss 5
@Gin 3
@Jouninja 5
@Loni 3
@MShadows 1
@Seraphoenix 1
@T.D.A 1
Underworld Broker 5
Xel 3

*Theme of the Week:*
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 4
Underworld Broker 2
Xel 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Sep 4, 2019)

*August 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Billie 4
Nataly 10
Velvet 5

*Giveaways:*
Billie 9

*Daily Sketch:*
Claudio Swiss 5
Gin 3
Jouninja 5
Loni 3
MShadows 1
Seraphoenix 1
T.D.A 1
Underworld Broker 5
Xel 3

*Theme of the Week:*
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 4
@Underworld Broker 2
@Xel 2


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 18, 2019)

*September 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Billie 9
@Nataly 4
@テ. D . えー 1
@Velvet 6

*Giveaways:*
Billie 5
@Simon 1

*Daily Sketch:*
@Brian 2
@Claudio Swiss 5
@Femme 4
@Gin 5
@Jouninja 5
Junebu Art 5
Loni 5
RemChu 5
Robo 5
テ. D . えー 3
Underworld Broker 5
Xel 5

*Theme of the Week:*
None


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 18, 2019)

*September 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Billie 9
Nataly 4
テ. D . えー 1
Velvet 6

*Giveaways:*
Billie 5
Simon 1

*Daily Sketch:*
Brian 2
Claudio Swiss 5
Femme 4
Gin 5
Jouninja 5
@Junebu Art 5
@Loni 5
@RemChu 5
@Robo 5
テ. D . えー 3
@Underworld Broker 5
@Xel 5

*Theme of the Week:*
None

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 18, 2019)

*October 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Billie 11
@テ. D . えー 1
@Velvet 1

*Giveaways:*
Billie 11
@Katou 3
Velvet 1

*Daily Sketch:*
@Brian 2
@Claudio Swiss 4
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 1
@Gin 2
@Jouninja 4
@Junebu Art 4
@Loni 3
@Robo 5
@Underworld Broker 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2019)

*November 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Billie 5
@Nataly 1
@retrouvailles 10
@Skylar 1
@Velvet 2

*Giveaways:*
Billie 3
Nataly 1
@テ. D . えー 1
Velvet 1
@Viole 8

*Daily Sketch:*
@Claudio Swiss 5
@Gin 2
@Jouninja 5
Junebu Art 5
Loni 2
RemChu 5
Robo 1
テ. D . えー 1
Underworld Broker 5
Viole 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Nataly 2
Underworld Broker 2


The points list can be found .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2019)

*November 2019 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Billie 5
Nataly 1
retrouvailles 10
Skylar 1
Velvet 2

*Giveaways:*
Billie 3
Nataly 1
テ. D . えー 1
Velvet 1
Viole 8

*Daily Sketch:*
Claudio Swiss 5
Gin 2
Jouninja 5
@Junebu Art 5
@Loni 2
@RemChu 5
@Robo 1
テ. D . えー 1
@Underworld Broker 5
Viole 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Nataly 2
Underworld Broker 2





The points list can be found .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Jan 2, 2020)

*December 2019 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@mina 1
@Nataly 2

*Giveaways:*
Nataly 6

*Daily Sketch:*
@Claudio Swiss 3
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 5
@Jouninja 5
@Loni 3
mina 1
@MShadows 1
@RemChu 2
@Robo 2
@Stein 1
@Underworld Broker 5
@Viole 5

*Theme of the Week:*
Nataly 2

The points list can be found .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2020)

*January 2020 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@mina 1
@Sufex 1

*Giveaways:*
@Billie 1
@White Wolf 1

*Daily Sketch:*
@Brian 1
@Claudio Swiss 5
@Jouninja 4
@Loni 1
Robo 4
Stein 3
ThomasTheCat 1
Underworld Broker 5
Viole 3
Xel 1

*Theme of the Week:*
Underworld Broker 2

The points list can be found .


----------



## Azeruth (Feb 16, 2020)

*January 2020 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Shops and Requests:*
mina 1
Sufex 1

*Giveaways:*
Billie 1
White Wolf 1

*Daily Sketch:*
Brian 1
Claudio Swiss 5
Jouninja 4
Loni 1
@Robo 4
@Stein 3
@ThomasTheCat 1
@Underworld Broker 5
@Viole 3
@Xel 1

*Theme of the Week:*
Underworld Broker 2




The points list can be found .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 14, 2020)

*February 2020 Participation Points:*

*Shops and Requests:*
@Billie 1
@Nataly 4
@Silver 3

*Giveaways:*
@Simon 1

*Daily Sketch:*
@Brian 1
@Claudio Swiss 4
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 1
@Gin 3
Jouninja 4
Konami Yatsa 1
Loni 2
MShadows 1
Stein 3
ThomasTheCat 1
Underworld Broker 5
Xel 2

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2

The points list can be found .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Azeruth (Mar 14, 2020)

*February 2020 Participation Points (part 2):*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Shops and Requests:*
Billie 1
Nataly 4
Silver 3

*Giveaways:*
Simon 1

*Daily Sketch:*
Brian 1
Claudio Swiss 4
EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! 1
Gin 3
@Jouninja 4
@Konami Yatsa 1
@Loni 2
@MShadows 1
@Stein 3
@ThomasTheCat 1
@Underworld Broker 5
@Xel 2

*Theme of the Week:*
Loni 2




The points list can be found .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2020)

*March 2020 and Quarter 1 2020* participation points:

Contest voting:
A Optimistic 1
Kitsune 1
Bontakun 1
ESD! 1
Eiko 1
HisokaRollin 1
Rinoa 1
Majin Lu 1
Gin 1
Jouninja 1
Subarashii 1
Azeruth 1
Robo 1
Flame 1

Shops and Requests:
Silver 2
Nataly 8

Giveaways:
Simon 1
Billie 1

Daily sketch:
Broki 5
Brian 2
Loni 5
Claud Swiss 3
Gin 1
Jouninja 2
RemChu 2
Nataly 3

Tutorials:
(none)

Theme of the Week:
Loni 2
Broki 2



Totals:
@A Optimistic 1
@Kitsune 1
Bontakun 1
@EVERY SINGLE DAY!!!  1
@Eiko 1
@HisokaRollin 1
@Rinoa 1
@Majin Lu  1
@Gin 2
@Jouninja  3
Subarashii 1
Azeruth 1
Robo 1
Flame 1
Remchu 2
Broki 7
Silver 2
Nataly 11
Simon 1
Billie 1
Brian 2
Loni 7
Claudio Swiss 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2020)

*March 2020 and Quarter 1 2020* participation points (copied for tagging 1):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Contest voting:
A Optimistic 1
Kitsune 1
Bontakun 1
ESD! 1
Eiko 1
HisokaRollin 1
Rinoa 1
Majin Lu 1
Gin 1
Jouninja 1
Subarashii 1
Azeruth 1
Robo 1
Flame 1

Shops and Requests:
Silver 2
Nataly 8

Giveaways:
Simon 1
Billie 1

Daily sketch:
Broki 5
Brian 2
Loni 5
Claud Swiss 3
Gin 1
Jouninja 2
RemChu 2
Nataly 3

Tutorials:
(none)

Theme of the Week:
Loni 2
Broki 2



Totals:
A Optimistic 1
Kitsune 1
Bontakun 2
ESD! 1
Eiko 1
HisokaRollin 1
Rinoa 1
Majin Lu 1
Gin 2
Jouninja 3
@Subarashii  1
@Azeruth 1
@Robo 1
@Flame 1
@RemChu 2
@Broki 7
@Silver 2
@Nataly 11
@Simon 1
Billie 1
Brian 2
Loni 7
Claudio Swiss 3

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2020)

*March 2020 and Quarter 1 2020* participation points (copied for tagging 3):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Contest voting:
A Optimistic 1
Kitsune 1
Bontakun 1
ESD! 1
Eiko 1
HisokaRollin 1
Rinoa 1
Majin Lu 1
Gin 1
Jouninja 1
Subarashii 1
Azeruth 1
Robo 1
Flame 1

Shops and Requests:
Silver 2
Nataly 8

Giveaways:
Simon 1
Billie 1

Daily sketch:
Broki 5
Brian 2
Loni 5
Claud Swiss 3
Gin 1
Jouninja 2
RemChu 2
Nataly 3

Tutorials:
(none)

Theme of the Week:
Loni 2
Broki 2



Totals:
A Optimistic 1
Kitsune 1
Bontakun 1
ESD! 1
Eiko 1
HisokaRollin 1
Rinoa 1
Majin Lu 1
Gin 2
Jouninja 3
Subarashii 1
Azeruth 1
Robo 1
Flame 1
Remchu 2
@Underworld Broker  7
Silver 2
Nataly 11
Simon 1
@Billie 1
@Brian 2
@Loni 7
@Claudio Swiss 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 2, 2020)

FYI since we have Art Lounge contests now, the rules have been updated. You will get participation points for voting for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2020)

*April 2020 Participation Points*

Voting:
Counted at the end of quarter 2 (June)

Shops and Requests:
Silver 4
Nataly 2

Giveaways:
Nataly 1
Nana 1

Daily sketch:
Broki 3
Robo 2
Brian 2
Loni 5
Claud 1
Gin 1
Jouninja 5
RemChu 4
Nataly 2

Theme of the Week:
Nataly 1

*Totals*
@Silver  4
@Nataly 6
@Nana  1
@Underworld Broker  3
@Robo  2
@Brian  2
@Loni  5
@Claudio Swiss  1
@Gin  1
Jouninja 5
RemChu 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 26, 2020)

Repost for additional tags


*Spoiler*: __ 



*April 2020 Participation Points*

Voting:
Counted at the end of quarter 2 (June)

Shops and Requests:
Silver 4
Nataly 2

Giveaways:
Nataly 1
Nana 1

Daily sketch:
Broki 3
Robo 2
Brian 2
Loni 5
Claud 1
Gin 1
Jouninja 5
RemChu 4
Nataly 2

Theme of the Week:
Nataly 1

*Totals*
Silver 4
Nataly 6
Nana 1
Underworld Broker 3
Robo 2
Brian 2
Loni 5
Claudio Swiss 1
Gin 1
@Jouninja  5
@RemChu  4


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 26, 2021)

*May and June 2020 participation points*

Contest voting:

Kitsune 1
Nataly 1
Rifulofthewest 1
GRIMM 1
Bontakun 1
Gin 1
Loni 1

Shops and Requests:

Nataly  6
Velvet 10
Tears 3

Giveaways:

Nataly 16
Velvet 16
Simon 16
Billie 16
Tears 12

Daily sketch:
Broki 4
Sierra117 (Robo) 3
Brian 1
Loni 4
Claud Swiss 3
Gin 1
Jouninja 10
RemChu 2
ESD 6
Nataly 3
MShadows 1
Velvet 2
Mean Green Fighting Machine  2


Tutorials:
(none)

Critique and newbie help:
(none)

Theme of the Week:

Loni 1
Broki 1
Nataly 2
ESD 2


Added up:

Kitsune 1
Nataly 28
Rifulofthewest 1
GRIMM 1
Bontakun 1
Gin 2
Loni 6
Velvet 28
Tears 15
Simon 16
Billie 16
Broki 5
Sierra117 (Robo) 3
Brian 1
Claud Swiss 3
Jouninja 10
RemChu 2
ESD 8
MShadows 1
Mean Green Fighting Machine  2


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 26, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> *May and June 2020 participation points*
> 
> Contest voting:
> 
> ...



@Kitsune @Nataly @Rifulofthewest @GRIMMM @Gin @Loni @Velvet @tears @Simon @Billie


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 26, 2021)

Bontakun said:


> *May and June 2020 participation points*
> 
> Contest voting:
> 
> ...


@Underworld Broker @Sierra117 @Brian @Claudio Swiss @Jouninja @RemChu @EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! @MShadows @Mean Green Fighting Machine


----------

